#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-01-16
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Guest54769> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-01-09
 * warp10 saluta
 * WebbyIT saluta
<warp10> Ci diamo altri 5 minuti per i ritardatari?
<xdatap1> ok
<hallino1> Buona sera!
<warp10> Dai, cominciamo. I 5 minuti accademici sono pure troppui
<Gwaihir> warp10, direi che possiamo cominciare
<warp10> Chi vuole chairare?
<letozaf_> Ciao :D
<warp10> vabbè, non vi affollate, eh :)
<warp10> Ciao letozaf_ 
<ic3d> ciao a tutti! :-)
<letozaf_> Ciao a tutti
<xdatap1> buona sera
<warp10> Ok, credo di aver capito che me ne occupo io 
<un_wilson> buonasera a tutti (potrei andarmene senza preavviso, nel caso consideratevi salutati;) )
<warp10> Facciamo il solito giro di presentazioni, please
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
 * hallino1 <- Mirko Pizii
<WebbyIT> ⇔ Riccardo Padovani
<Gwaihir> warp10, non credo ce ne sia gran bisogno del chair, in caso possiamo moderare in due e ci sono pure io
<xdatap1> <-- Paolo Sammicheli
<un_wilson> <- Francesco Ponzin (Wilson)
<warp10> (Gwaihir: yeah)
<totopalma> → Salvatore Palma
 * ic3d <- Dario Cavedon
<letozaf_> <---Carla Sella
<Gwaihir> ← Milo Casagrande
<l3on>  ← Leo Iannacone
<peppe84> <- Giuseppe Terrasi
<Dolasilla> <-- Silvia Bindelli
<warp10> dovremmo essere tutti, più o meno
<Gwaihir> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jan  9 20:46:09 2013 UTC.  The chair is Gwaihir. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Gwaihir> #chair warp10 Gwaihir
<meetingology> Current chairs: Gwaihir warp10
<warp10> (ammazza... porta pure i caffè quel coso?)
<peppe84> bella novità :-)
<Gwaihir> warp10, prova a chiederglielo
<warp10> Gwaihir: no, ho paura che mi cacci a pedate
<warp10> Allora, torniamo seri: nuovo regolamento
<Gwaihir> #meetingtopic Nuovo regolamento
<warp10> I link che vi servono sono qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/NuovoRegolamento e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/NuovoRegolamento?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1 per il diff con l'attuale
 * warp10 vede ora #link tra i comandi
<warp10> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/NuovoRegolamento
<warp10> Gwaihir: perchè se glielo chiedo io non mi si fila?
<Gwaihir> warp10, spe che provo io
<Gwaihir> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/NuovoRegolamento
<Gwaihir> warp10, è probabile che siano comandi solo per il log finale?
<Gwaihir> #commands
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<warp10> Gwaihir: #link  
<warp10> Pasting a link to the channel already adds a link in the meeting minutes.
<warp10> Gwaihir: RTFM funziona sempre
<Gwaihir> warp10, e che ti ho detto io
<Gwaihir> :P
<warp10> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/NuovoRegolamento?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1
<warp10> Gwaihir: si stava meglio quando si stava peggio
<warp10> BTW: i punti fondamentali del nuovo regolamento sono 4, e sono delle modifiche che abbiamo valutato in base a questo primo anno di vita del Consiglio
<warp10> 1) I consiglierei passano da 7 a 5, perchè si introduce il meccanismo delle suppletive
<warp10> 2) il metodo elettorale passa ad un sistema maggioritario a 5 preferenze con eventuale ballottaggio, per evitare le distorsioni che si sono notate col condorcet
<warp10> 3) si introducono elezioni suppletive in caso di dimissioni di 1 o 2 consiglieri (tranne che nell'ultimo quadrimestre)
<warp10> 4) si introduce l'obbligo di riunioni pubbliche mensili, come questa che stiamo facendo ora
<warp10> su queste modifiche la comunità sarà chiamata a salire in politica (cit.) e approvare o vetare questi emendamenti settimana prossima
<warp10> Ci sono domande?
 * WebbyIT_ si prenota
<warp10> WebbyIT_: vai
<WebbyIT_> In caso di pareggio c'è scritto che si elegge a caso, giusto?
<warp10> WebbyIT_: in caso di pareggio dopo il ballottaggio, sì
<WebbyIT_> Non sarebbe meglio, a quel punto, scegliere il membro che è da più tempo nella comunità?
 * WebbyIT_ ha finito
 * un_wilson si prenota
<warp10> WebbyIT_: uhm... interessante proposta
<warp10> Consiglio, che ne dite?
<xdatap1> warp10, da pensarci sicuramente
<l3on> ci sono proposte parallele così in caso le discutiamo tutte assieme ?
 * peppe84 si prenota
<warp10> xdatap1: più equo del random, direi
<xdatap1> warp10, anche se i criteri possono essere anche altri, la longevità non è necessariamente sinonimo di qualità. Pero' magari ci pensiamo e ne ridiscutiamo
<warp10> un_wilson: prego
<un_wilson> Quali distorsioni si sono viste col precedente metodo? (credo che l'attuale sia comunque migliore, dovendo scegliere 5 persone, ma sono rimasto incuriosito)
<un_wilson> (intendo, quello nuovo è migliore)
<warp10> un_wilson: ci sono state persone che hanno messo al primo posto un candidato e poi alla pari come ultimi tutti gli altri
<un_wilson> capito, non pensavo si potesse
<warp10> un_wilson: e altre amenità simili (se guardi il report delle ultime elezioni trovi i dettagli)
<warp10> peppe84: vai
<peppe84> si:
<peppe84> anche un metodo più "sbrigativo" andrebbe bene.
<peppe84> in caso di parità evitare il ballottaggio e passare subito ad un sorteggio o nomina con criterio oggettivo (esempio anzianità).
<peppe84> lo stesso per l'ipotesi della decadenza: ultimo non eletto o cooptazione. due anni non sono poi così lughi da giustificare altre tre settimane di impegno per gestire una votazione.
<peppe84> finito.
<warp10> peppe84: sul primo punto: questa ipotesi è stata presa in considerazione. Alla fine abbiamo considerato che accorciando di una settimana la fase di discussione di candidatura, comunque non andiamo oltre le 4 settimane totali, e il voto è un'attività poco impegnativa. In compenso il ballottaggio permette di avere una maggiore democraticità
<warp10> peppe84: sul secondo punto: se non ci sono più di 5 candidati il consiglio si assottiglia troppo, e la cooptazione è sgradevole. Vale quanto prima: le elezioni si possono fare rapidamente, e crediamo che in ogni caso di suppletive ce ne saranno poche
<warp10> Altri interventi?
 * WebbyIT si (ri)prenota
<warp10> WebbyIT: vai
<WebbyIT> forse è una cavolata, ma allargare la base del voto anche ai membri stabili dei gruppi di lavoro, è una cattiva idea?
<warp10> WebbyIT: intendi ai non membri?
<WebbyIT> intendo, c'è gente che partecipa da tanto alla comunità ma non è membro, non dovrebbero avere diritto di voto anche loro?
<WebbyIT> warp10: si, ma contributori riconosciuti
<warp10> WebbyIT: intanto mi chiedo perchè non si candidano a membri, visto che sono da tanto nella comunità
 * WebbyIT ha finito
<xdatap1> in realtà l'idea di far votare solo i membri serviva proprio a rafforzare il significato di membership
<xdatap1> era l'idea che la membership ti dava "la cittadinanza" in ubuntu-it
<WebbyIT> xdatap1: interessante, mi sembra giusto! Ok, come non detto :)
<warp10> e in ogni caso sarebbe difficile individuare dei criteri per stabilire chi vota e chi no tra i contributori non membri
<xdatap1> visto che ottenerla non è così oneroso non ci vedo effetti collaterali. Ma se ne notate alcuni fatelo presente
<warp10> Nota per chi si è aggiunto tardi: stiamo discutendo le modifiche al regolamento
<WebbyIT> warp10: pensavo per esempio i membri dei gruppi. Per esempio per il gruppo fcm devi aver partecipato per 6 mesi consecutivi alla traduzione (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-magazine)
<warp10> WebbyIT: ma non tutti i gruppi hanno dei criteri stabiliti univocamente
<warp10> Altre domande/proposte/critiche?
<warp10> Direi che rimane aperta solo la questione dell'estrazione random.
<warp10> Consiglio: vogliamo discutere e chiudere la questione ora? 
<xdatap1> warp10, abbiamo tempo, possiamo iniziare a parlarne ora
<xdatap1> warp10, se andiamo lunghi ci aggiorniamo
<xdatap1> warp10, diamoci un limite. 22.30?
<l3on> Io la penso come xdatap1 ... nel senso che l'anzianità non è un oggettivo criterio di valutazione in questo caso.
<warp10> xdatap1: +1
<warp10> l3on: sicuramente non meno oggettivo dell'estrazione random però
<l3on> Tuttavia opterei per una visione di cambio generazionale, preferendo quindi chi fra i due non ha mai fatto prima il consigliere
<l3on> e poi, se ancora in caso di parità, ....... [ boh, dammi un secondo ] .......
<warp10> l3on: rottamatore!
<l3on> :D
<l3on> nuovi ragazzi, nuove idee :)
<xdatap1> beh, innanzitutto contestualizziamo: stiamo parlando di due papabili eletti in ex-equo
<xdatap1> quindi possiamo dire che entrambi sarebbero degni
<warp10> xdatap1: in teoria potrebbero essere anche più di due
<xdatap1> si, in teoria potrebbero essere anche tutti, in effetti
<un_wilson> si potrebbero anche scartare alcuni voti, ad esempio dando la priorità a chi non è stato votato assieme a un già sicuro eletto
<xdatap1> l'anzianità non mi piace molto a dire il vero. A colpo sembra più equa pero' non è vero che chi c'è da prima è meglio di chi arriva dopo
<xdatap1> anzi, nel volontariato a volte è vero l'opposto, chi arriva è piu' energie
<l3on> concordo con xdatap1 
<l3on> ma come formalizzi la frase di sopra ?
<warp10> il compromesso di l3on mi sembra convincente
<warp10> un_wilson: un po' difficile da fare, in effetti
<xdatap1> un_wilson, non sono sicuro di aver capito, ma se ho capito la penso all'opposto
<xdatap1> nel senso che se scarti i voti assieme agli eletti vuol dire che privilegi i voti insieme ai non eletti
<un_wilson> si
<xdatap1> quindi i voti che hanno perso, daresti peso alla minoranza invece che alla maggioranza
<xdatap1> semmai l'incontrario
<xdatap1> ma concordo con warp10 , ci serve una cosa easy
<warp10> potremmo cambiare linea 22 in "In caso di ulteriore parità, è eletto consigliere il candidato che ha trascorso meno tempo come consigliere in carica nei precedenti mandati"
<warp10> Frase brutta, ma di meglio non mi viene
<xdatap1> rimane il fatto che potrebbe esserci di nuovo un ex equo
<xdatap1> tipo tu e totopalma, avete lo stesso tempo
<xdatap1> anche l3on 
<peppe84> eravamo partiti dall'estrazione casuale però. quali sono i modi per farne una da remoto?
<l3on> cat /dev/random % 2 ?
<warp10> xdatap1: sì, è un'idea carina ma rischia di non essere risolutiva
<un_wilson> http://www.random.org/
<warp10> l3on: magari non sul computer di uno dei candidati :D
<xdatap1> di random ce ne sono a bizzeffe
<l3on> :D
<xdatap1> anche un numero del lotto, se vogliamo
<l3on> warp10, manchi di fuducia :D
<warp10> l3on: :D
<xdatap1> facciamo gli abbinamenti tipo lotteria dell'epifania
<l3on> no, se vi piace l'idea di mandare avanti "i giovani" cerchiamo di formalizzare questo concetto. Come un candidato può essere definito più giovane rispetto ad una ltro ?
<l3on> In base all'entrata in #ubuntu-it-members ?
<warp10> l3on: praticamente è l'idea di WebbyIT al contrario
<l3on> Potrebbe essere un idea: favorire chi è da poco entrato in comunità rispetto da chi ci è da più tempo
<warp10> l3on: rischiamo una corsa alla membership il giorno prima delle elezioni :D
<xdatap1> ahah
<l3on> mah no dai. Si possono candidare solo chi ha la membership da almeno 12 mesi (sbalio?)
<xdatap1> il fatto è che ogni criterio ha il fatto che non è sinonimo di qualità. Uno nuovo non è per forza meglio di uno vecchio. A volte si a volte no
<warp10> l3on: sì, vero :)
<warp10> qualcuno ha altre idee?
<xdatap1> quindi boh, scegliere a caso per scegliere a caso, allora quasi quasi è piu' equo il random
<peppe84> se il concetto è privilegiare i ggiovani il modo di l3on va bene.
<peppe84> giovani in termini di iscrizione al gruppo intendo non anagraficamente parlando.
<xdatap1> l'idea dovrebbe essere che queste regole fanno si che le persone più adatte entrano nei ruoli più adatti
<xdatap1> quindi, il primo criterio la scelta democratica
<xdatap1> il secondo, di nuovo, con ballottaggio
<xdatap1> il terzo?
<Claudinux> io direi che potrebbe essere possibile cercare di valutare i reali contributi a prescindere dall'anzianità....
<Claudinux> resta da definire comunque come stabilire questa cosa
<xdatap1> anche la nomina, dice giustamente Claudinux 
<Claudinux> (scusate il ritardo, ho una figlia che dorme poco)
<warp10> ma la nomina è poco attuabile
<xdatap1> perchè?
<warp10> nel senso: se è il consiglio uscente a decidere, e c'è un tie tra molti consiglieri uscenti, si rischia una mezza paralisi
<warp10> è un sistema teoricamente valido, ma praticamente non risolutivo (un po' il caso di quello di l3on)
<xdatap1> ci sono cosi' tante opzioni: può essere il contact che decide. Oppure il primo eletto. Oppure il primo eletto del consiglio precedente
<warp10> xdatap1: molto brutta come opzione
<l3on> se lasciassimo al "nuovo consiglio" la facoltà di scecliere il candidato "migliore" ?
<xdatap1> beh la nomina la farei fare ad una persona sola, cosi' usciamo dal tie
<warp10> secondo me ci stiamo complicando molto la vita
<peppe84> xdatap1, così però torniamo a una specie di "cooptazione".
<l3on> oppure al contanct :)
 * WebbyIT si prenota per spiegare perché è fortemente contrario al random
<xdatap1> anche secondo me. penso all'ultime elezioni, io non avrei saputo scegliere tra gli esclusi, erano tutte persone ottime e "amici"
<xdatap1> vai WebbyIT 
<warp10> xdatap1: il problema dell'amicizia è quello che avevo in mente
<WebbyIT> il fatto è che il random è iniquo. Una volta arrivati allo spareggio, se ci sono regole già dette bene, nessuno si può lamentare. Se invece si fa un'estrazione, è comunque commettere un'ingiustizia, perché a giochi fatti viene inserita un'altra variabile. Nessun criterio è giusto, ma almeno è chiaro a PRIORI
<warp10> WebbyIT: non è del tutto vero: anche il random è chiaro a priori, 
<xdatap1> infatti
<warp10> WebbyIT: quando tu ti candidi, sai già che rischia di finire così
<warp10> WebbyIT: se non ti piace, non puoi lamentarti dopo
<WebbyIT> Si, ma non è giusto, Gli altri sono meno ingiusti...
<xdatap1> perché ingiusto?
<xdatap1> l'anzianità è giusta?
<warp10> WebbyIT: la Giustizia non è di questo mondo :)
<Claudinux> :-
<Claudinux> *:-)
<WebbyIT> xdatap1: non è giusta, è meno ingiusta
<warp10> BTW: visto che siamo arrivati alle 22:30, vorrei concludere la faccenda
<xdatap1> l'anzianità non mi pare giusta affatto, ho in mente contro esempi proprio sull'anzianità
<xdatap1> WebbyIT, aspe, qui siamo sul binario, o è 1 o è 0
<WebbyIT> xdatap1: ma non dico di fare l'anzianità, era la prima cosa che mi era venuta in mente, dico di trovare un criterio
<l3on> tuttavia (parafrasando qualsiasi programmatore) potremmo considerare il random non come un fix, ma quanto più un workaround
<l3on> stai raggirando il problema, non sai come scegliere un candidato e lasci che sia un estrazione causale a farlo per te
<l3on> boh.
<warp10> Visto che non siamo arrivati ad una conclusione, votiamo sulla proposta di elezione a random: +1 per mantenere il regolamento così com'è, -1 per deferire la discussione ad un'altra riunione
<l3on> -1
<warp10> #vote Mantenere la elezione random per sciogliere il tie break?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Mantenere la elezione random per sciogliere il tie break?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<WebbyIT> warp10: votano solo i consiglieri o tutti i membri?
<warp10> l3on: n00b
<l3on> :)
<warp10> WebbyIT: la prima che hai detto
<l3on> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from l3on
<warp10> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from warp10
<warp10> Gwaihir, xdatap1 mancate voi
<Gwaihir> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Gwaihir
<xdatap1> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from xdatap1
<warp10> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Mantenere la elezione random per sciogliere il tie break?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<xdatap1> (ci stavo pensando)
<warp10> Comunque vi faccio notare la mia rinnovata abilità nel gestire meetingology
<warp10> Gwaihir: visto che bravo?
<Gwaihir> warp10, prima ti lamentavi anche
<xdatap1> warp10, al prossimo consiglio internazionale che si rinnova sappiamo chi proporre allora
<l3on> dovresti farlo ad ogni riunione :)
<Gwaihir> ma meetingology è simpatico :-)
<warp10> sì, dai... sotto sotto
<warp10> Quindi se non ci sono altre proposte, il Regolamento sarà messo ai voti così com'è sul wiki
<warp10> Bon, secondo punto
<warp10> #topic Indizione del voto di ratifica sul regolamento
<warp10> Gwaihir: pure questo passa sotto silenzio?
<Gwaihir> warp10, ero convinto di no...
<warp10> Gwaihir: provaci tu, o nel caso patchamolo, è più carino quando risponde
<Gwaihir> #topic Indizione del voto di ratifica sul regolamento
<warp10> Boh, vabbè
<warp10> In teoria dovremmo votare da lunedì a domenica con il giochino nuovo
<warp10> l3on: tu hai capito qualcosa su dove piazziamo il giochino definitivo?
<Gwaihir> #subtopic Indizione del voto di ratifica sul regolamento
<l3on> warp10, so di cosa parli, ma non ne conosco i particolari
<l3on> il giochino è il coso per il voto ?
<warp10> l3on: remix_tj aveva messo su il giochino su un sito che in anteprima potete vedere qua: http://votantonio.ubuntu.remixtj.net/
<warp10> restano "poche" cose da fare: SSO, i18n, traduzione, semplificazione interfaccia :)
<l3on> warp10, beh, andrà su calcium
<l3on> se ci serve, va messo.
<warp10> l3on: secondo te possiamo spostarcelo subito?
<warp10> l3on: su calcium che release c'è?
<l3on> "subito" ???? ahahahahahah
<l3on> 10.04
<warp10> l3on: su 10.04 è da testare a fondo, non è detto che vada
<l3on> warp10, in caso si potrebbero iniziare le "lamentele" per avere la 12.04
<warp10> l3on: yeah
<l3on> warp10, il discorso però lo conosci. Apri un ticket, ma rischi di restare senza risposta
<warp10> tuttavia, la contingenza per domencia è scegliere tra votare sulla macchina su da remix_tj nonostante le mancanze, o affidarci al solito CIVS
<l3on> per ora votiamo sulla macchina di remix
<warp10> l3on: a proposito: serve anche un ticket per il 3rdLD apposito
<l3on> warp10, puoi farlo by yourself :P
<l3on> :D
<warp10> l3on: sì, era più un self-memorandum :D
<l3on> :D
<warp10> l3on: anzi, guarda quanto sò figo:
<warp10> #action warp10 apre ticket per 3rdLD
<meetingology> ACTION: warp10 apre ticket per 3rdLD
<l3on> :)
<l3on> clown :D
<warp10> l3on: ghghghgh
<peppe84> warp10, gira "solo" su django 1.2 sto coso?
<warp10> peppe84: no, ci sono dei branch su github che l'hanno aggiornato a release successive
<peppe84> meglio
<warp10> peppe84: per dire, va benone con django 1.5 su 12.10
<l3on> dicevo, per ora restiamo su remix (se possiamo) e poi in caso ci spostiamo il database su calcium.
<peppe84> warp10, fermati alla 1.3 :-)
<warp10> Gwaihir, xdatap1, che ne dite?
<xdatap1> direi che un server vale l'altro per questo voto
<xdatap1> per le elezioni di fine 2013 servirà essere su un server ufficiale, invece
<warp10> xdatap1: in teoria dovremmo farcela (molto in teoria)
<warp10> l3on: guarda ora
<warp10> #agreed Il voto di ratifica si farà sulla macchina di remix_tj
<xdatap1> warp10, per me è uguale, decidete voi come vi torna meglio
<warp10> xdatap1: non votiamo anche perchè non so se quella macchina potremo usarla, diciamo che come indirizzo ci orientiamo su quella e poi si vedrà
<xdatap1> warp10, ok
<Gwaihir> anche per me, uno vale l'altro per questa volta
<warp10> La buona notizia è che il giochino funziona magnificamente bene (nonostante l'interfaccia ostica)
<xdatap1> warp10, se quella macchina non possiamo usarla tiriamo su una macchina nel cloud amazon, facciamo il voto a la spegniamo dopo 2 giorni
<warp10> xdatap1: +1
<peppe84> io ho un vps praticamente libero
<warp10> #idea xdatap1: se quella macchina non possiamo usarla tiriamo su una macchina nel cloud amazon, facciamo il voto a la spegniamo dopo 2 giorni
<warp10> (Gwaihir: se non mi prende tutte ste robe mi incazzo di brutto)
<l3on> warp10, grep fa lo stesso lavoro
<warp10> l3on: nerd
<xdatap1> grazie mille peppe84 !
<warp10> peppe84: quanto è massiccio sto vps?
<l3on> warp10,   :)
<peppe84> ubuntu 12.04 con postgresql e python-django già installati
<peppe84> warp10, --^
<warp10> vabbè che tanto per gestire qualche voto basta un commodore 64
<warp10> peppe84: comunque ottimo così provo un altro tag
<warp10> #info peppe84 ha un vps disponibile
<peppe84> warp10, bhè un giga di ram e banda illimintata. saremo 50 utenti direi che reggerà :-)
<warp10> Altri interventi sul tema?
<xdatap1> ora con tutti questi tag meetingology  va in segfault eh ;)
<warp10> xdatap1: ma poi è il nome che sto cominciando ad adorare, è geniale
<warp10> Bon, ultimo punto
<warp10> #topic Varie ed eventuali
<warp10> Qualcuno ha qualcosa da dire?
<warp10> Ok, allora arrivederci e grazie a tutti
<warp10> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Jan  9 21:53:07 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-01-09-20.46.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-01-09-20.46.html
<warp10> Gwaihir: grande, c'è tutto!
<warp10> Gwaihir: in uno stilosissimo html poi
<Gwaihir> warp10, malfidente!
<Gwaihir> altro che grep!
<warp10> Gwaihir: ok, meetingology lo voglio piantato qui h24
<xdatap1> warp10, esageriamo, in tutti i canali :)
<warp10> xdatap1: \o/
<Gwaihir> warp10, se nessuno lo caccia, dovrebbe restare
<Gwaihir> al massimo, per info, basta pingare AlanBell su IRC
<warp10> Gwaihir: non ce n'è una versione a comando vocale per gli hangout?
<warp10> Gwaihir: tipo google voice su jelly bean
<xdatap1> warp10, si, schiama Antanology, ma è in beta version
<warp10> xdatap1: allora si troverebbe bene a casa mia, il SSID della wireless qui è "AsIfItWasAntani"
<xdatap1> warp10, se sei un uomo te lo installi in locale e ci scrivi le email da qui in avanti
<warp10> xdatap1: non provocarmi che lo faccio
<xdatap1> basta via, il canale è loggato. Buona sera a tutti
<l3on> ciao!
<un_wilson> Ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-01-12
<helmut_> hi
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-01-06
<gabryguada> vorrei avere delle informazioni su linux e sapere perchè mi conviene installarlo! grazie :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-01-12
<Dandybologma> ciao a ttti qualcuno di bologna?
